# Peeing/pooing at night outside of crate



## Toots1203 (Nov 9, 2020)

We have 1 year old Viz who is fully house trained and sleeps in a crate and doesn't have any accidents in the crate. We've tried on a few occasions since she was about 6 months old to let her have the crate open and have run of the kitchen but she will more often than not do a big pee and poo during the night.

We don't know how to train this out of her because we're asleep at the time, she clearly thinks it's ok to do this at night.

I don't know if it's just that she's not ready to leave the crate, but I thought the crate was supposed to teach them to hold their pee/poo until the morning - which she does when in the crate.

She's also started to only want to go to the toilet when on walks, so am thinking I might take her for a quick walk just before bed to get her wees our before the nighttime.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Probably not ready for that level of freedom yet, so i would not leave the crate door open for the night. Walking before bed sounds like a good idea if doable for you.


----------

